# Ripped, Rugged, and Dense



## MJH (Jun 20, 2006)

Even though I have used the Baby Got Back program in the past with great success, after talking with who wrote that program, I decided to switch it up a bit. Considering my goals and my current bodyfat % it seems that another program called Ripped, Rugged, and Dense would much better suit what I'm doing. This program is extremely low volume, but very high intensity and high frequency. The basic idea behind the program is one exercise per bodypart, and using the 5x5 principle.

The split that I'm going to be following is:

1- Horizontal Push/Pull
2- Quad Dominant Legs
3- Vertical Push/Pull
4- Hamstring Dominant Legs​
And my workouts are going to have 10 working sets per workout, and 2 exercises each. I'm going to throw in abs and calves whenever, as I'm not too concerned with them at this point.


----------



## MJH (Jun 20, 2006)

Monday; 6-19-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull*

*Flat DB Presses*
100's x 5
100's x 5
100's x 5
100's x 5
100's x 4

*Bentover Rows*
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 4
255 x 4

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 1: hummus + crackers
Meal 2: MRP bar
Meal 3: grilled chicken tortillas, low-fat onion soup
Meal 4: 3 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: 2 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 2,462
Total (g) Protein: 211g
Total (g) Carbs: 161g
Total (g) Fat: 115g


Sleep- 7 hours.

Weight- 217 lbs.  I can't get over how much heavier I am than I was 3-4 days ago. Crazy how a few days not dieting can catch up to you so damn much.


----------



## MJH (Jun 20, 2006)

Tuesday; 6-20-2006


*Quad Dominant Legs*

*Leg Presses*
500 x 5
500 x 5
500 x 5
500 x 5
500 x 5

*Standing BB Curls*
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 

I'm going to increase my weights on both exercises because I finished all 5 sets of 5 without a problem at all. I'm probably going to bump up the weights on the leg presses to 530-550 and up to 100 on the BB curls.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 2: raw almonds
Meal 3: 6 tbsp. peanut butter 
Meal 4: chicken + vegetables
Meal 5: yogurt drink

Total Calories: 2,456 	
Total (g) Protein: 203g
Total (g) Carbs: 188g
Total (g) Fat: 108g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## topolo (Jun 20, 2006)

Why do standing bb curls on quad day and not on vertical push/pull?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Why do standing bb curls on quad day and not on vertical push/pull?




don't ask questions.  he will start a new journal in about 2hrs.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 21, 2006)

I've done the Ripped, Rugged and Dense routine. Your right, it was very intense. Strength went up nicely on this routine. Keep up the good work


----------



## MJH (Jun 21, 2006)

*topolo:* On the quad dominant day I end up throwing in some biceps and on the hamstring day I throw in triceps. There's really no other way of hitting my arms, unfortunately. 

*P-funk:* LOL, if you say so buddy. 

*bludevil:* Awesome man, glad to hear it. I really think I'll respond nicely to this program, especially with how high the frequency is.


----------



## MJH (Jun 21, 2006)

Wednesday; 6-21-2006


*Vertical Push/Pull*

*Seated DB Presses*
75's x 5 
75's x 5
75's x 5
75's x 4
75's x 4

*Pull-Ups*
+35 x 5
+35 x 5
+35 x 4
+35 x 4
+35 x 3

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein, whole-grain french toast
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 2: sunflower seeds
Meal 3: 2 scoops of whey protein + 3 tbsp. peanut butter + 1.5 cups skim milk
Meal 4: chicken + vegetables
Meal 5: 1 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 2,881
Total (g) Protein: 268g 
Total (g) Carbs: 225g
Total (g) Fat: 100g


Sleep- 8 hours.

Weight- 207.5 lbs. Honestly I expected myself to be way higher, I'm not sure why I feel so f*cking fat.


----------



## MJH (Jun 21, 2006)

Here is a current progress picture in my bathroom mirror, with my cell phone, lol. I'm weighing 207.5 lbs. today. My goal is right around 195 lbs. and shredded.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 21, 2006)

What kind of rest intervals are you using?


----------



## MJH (Jun 21, 2006)

*CowPimp:* Lately I've been using around 1-2 minutes between sets. So my workouts have been lasting around an hour or so. Really not too bad at all, honestly. My workouts are very enjoyable on this program.


----------



## MJH (Jun 22, 2006)

Thursday; 6-22-2006


*Hamstring Dominant Legs*

*Seated Good Mornings*
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 4
135 x 4

*Skullcrushers*
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 4
105 x 4

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein, whole-grain french toast
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 2: sunflower seeds
Meal 3: 
Meal 4: 
Meal 5: 

Total Calories:
Total (g) Protein:
Total (g) Carbs:
Total (g) Fat:


Sleep- 7-8 hours? Sleep was interrupted this morning by the girlfriend for some early AM cardio, lol. I wasn't planning on doing empty stomach cardio again but sometimes I have to make exceptions, hah.

Weight- 209 lbs. Strange that I am up 2.5 lbs., probably just holding a little water no big deal. I'm planning on getting back on Lipoderm-ULTRA starting tomorrow. The only other supplements that I'm taking are whey protein, fish oils, and Lipo-6 / ephedrine preworkout.


----------

